# Alphacool Heatmaster



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2009)

Kann man mit der neuen Lüftersteuerung:

1. Einem Sensor einen Lüfter zuordnen
2. Eine Art Kurve erstellen, die einer bestimmten Tenperatur bei einem bestimmten Sensor immer eine bestimmte Drehzahl eines bestimmten Lüfters vorgibt?

Wenn das mit der nicht geht, welche Lüftersteuerung kann das?


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2009)

zu 1 ...ja.
zu 2 ...hier müsstest du meines Wissens nach mit dem PID-Regler der Steuerung spielen, was aber astronomisch schwer ist.


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2009)

1. Hast du die LüSteuerung?
2. Kann man denn einstellen, dass ein Lüfter zwischen 30% und 70% geregelt werden soll und die Temperatur mind. 30° und max. 50° betragen soll, wenns darüber geht soll der jeweilige Lüfter auf 100% gehen?


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Regelung arbeitet intern mit PWM (nicht direkt zu vergleichen mit PWM-Lüftern) und somit kannst du deine Lüfter prozentual regeln. Hierzu sollte man allerdings einmalig die Kennlinie aufnehmen. Wenn es dich interessiert, kauf dir die neue PCGHX - da ist ein Artikel inkl. kleinem Praxisteil von mir zum Heatmaster drin.


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2009)

Genau durch die bin ich ja drauf gestoßen. Aber so ganz hat der Artikel meine Fragen nicht beantwortet  Bin nicht so deeer Hardware-Kenner.

1. Was ist ein durchgeschliffener CPU-Lüfter?
2. Was meinst du mit Kennlinie?
3. Kann man denn jetzt max./min. Regelbereich und max./min. Temperatur einstellen? So dass dann dazwischen immer geregelt wird, wenn man nicht eine Feste Drehzahl vorgeben will?


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2009)

Fein, dass du sie gekauft hast. ^^

1. Also normalerweise schließt man einen CPU-Lüfter ja direkt ans Mainboard an und ist auf die oft schlechten Regelungen der Hersteller angewiesen. Man kann diesen aber auch am Heatmaster anschließen (durchschleifen) und regeln und trotzdem die Warnfunktionen des BIOS nutzen.

2. Die Kennlinie beschreibt in diesem Fall die Drehzahl des jeweiligen Lüfters in Bezug auf die gerade eingestellte Prozenttahl der PWM-Steuerung. Diese ist bei verschiedenen Lüftern oft grundverschieden (wie die drei Kurven in der PCGHX zeigen) und oft reichen bereits 50% des Bereiches aus, um 100% des Leistungsbereiches des Lüfters zu nutzen. Hier also in jedem Fall den verbauten Lüfter einmalig in 10%-Schritten testen.

3. Ja


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2009)

Regelt die denn auch intelligent? Also wenn man eingestellt hat, die soll die Temp zwischen 40 und 60 ° Celcius halten und zwischen 30 und 70% regeln soll, dass die dann bei der Temperaturmitte (also 50°) auch die mitte der Drehzahl nehmen soll (in dem Fall also 50%), zwischen der die Regeln darf?


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung, so genau habe ich mir das dann nicht betrachtet. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass zwischen den beiden Punkten der Regelung ein linearer Verlauf angenommen wird. Die Regelung selbst ist auf jeden Fall sehr feinfühlig und spricht sauber an. Sie nervt also nicht durch kurze Sprints.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2009)

Na denn, jut Nacht  Scheint ganz gut zu sein, hätte aber auch noch eine Frage zu ner anderen Lüftersteuerung (falls du die auch kennst^^), der NZXT Sentry 2:

Kann man da einem Sensor einen Lüfter zuordnen
Was macht die im Auto Modus???


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich nur mit dem Aquaero und dem Heatmaster beschäftigt. Die sind meiner Meinun nach auch auf Platz 1 bzw. 2 der Steuerungen. Hier kann man natürlich anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Beschäftige dich mal mit nem BigNG .

Eine Kurve wie oben gefordert lässt sich z.B. Problemlos definieren, auch wenn die Oberfläche zugegebener maßen etwas altbacken aussieht.


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht ja mal nett aus. Gibts da auch was in Hardware von?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Das ist komplett in Hardware. Was du da siehst ist nur die Oberfläche um die Kennlinien, Zuweisungen etc. zu verändern, danach arbeitet der T-Balancer genauso autark wie z.B. ein Heatmaster.


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Fehlt nur noch der Sponsor für diesen Testkandidaten. Über einen neuen Aquaero (wegen der jetzt gesteigerten Leistung) würde ich mich noch mehr freuen. ^^ Wäre sicher ein interessanter Vergleich der Steuerungen einer Laing.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du mir eine Ersatzsteuerung anbieten kannst die zumindest ein 3er und ein 2er S-Flex Cluster im Zaum hält könnte man über eine Leihgabe reden  .
Was dem BigNG als universal Wakü-Lösung noch fehlt ist die Unterstützung für Durchflusssensoren(lässt sich aber als Zusatzplatine nachrüsten).


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche ja Hardware, die ich auch behalten kann. Von Zeit zu Zeit finde ich es immer interessant noch mal Kleinigkeiten zu vergleichen. Bei den gewaltigen Umfängen findet man oft erst später die richtig guten Hints.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube der T-balancer ist nichts für mich, ich brauche 5 Lüfterkanäle (4x Gehäuse, 1x CPU)

Kann man eig. auch irgendwie nen GraKa Lüfter da anschließen?


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Du musst nicht zwangsweise einen Lüfter an einen Kanal hängen. Ich habe mir zum Beispiel einen 4-auf-1-Adapter gebaut, da die vier Lüfter auf meinem Radiator sicher nicht einzeln geregelt werden müssen. So sparst du dir Plätze auf der Steuerung.

Ob man einen Grafikkartenlüfter anschließen könnte, kann ich nicht sagen, bin aber skeptisch. Das sind eh schon PWM-Lüfter (Steuerung sitzt im Lüfter) und diese sollen dann noch mal durch die interne PWM-Steuerung moduliert werden? Da bin ich mit meinen Elektrotechnikwissen etwas überfragt.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt keine originalkühler oder sowas, so eher scythe musashi oder ekl alpenföhn heidi.

Wie baut man so nen Adapter? Will die oberen beiden Lüfter beim Lancool K62 gleich regeln lassen, geht das denn? Sind ja LED-Lüfter.


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Warum sollte man die nicht anschließen können? Das sind ja auch nur ganz normale Lüfter und keine, die jetzt direkt verbaut vom Hersteller einer Grafikkarte kommen


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder. Weißt du jetzt, ob die oberen LED-Lüfter vom Lancool K62 beide auf einem Kanal gehen? Und wie baut man so nen adapter?


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Warum nicht? Du kannst jeden Kanal mit bis zu 24 Watt belasten. Bei Nutzung der vollen Leistung aller Kanäle ist lediglich darauf zu achten, dass der Heatmaster nicht überhitzt (> 60 °C ...meine ich) - was man über die interne Temperaturdiode überwachen kann. 

So einen Adapter zu bauen ist recht einfach. Man nehme einfach eines der vielen Adapterkabel, die nahezu jedem Lüfter beiliegen, verbinde jeweils die beiden Plus- bzw. Minus-Pole und achte darauf, dass nur eines der beiden Tachosignale weitergeleitet wird. Das andere muss abgekniffen werden. Kleine Lötkenntnisse sind dazu notwendig.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Für zwei Lüfter kann man das noch problemlos im Handel finden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 81004

Alternativ musst du einfach nur die gleichfarbigen Stromleitungen verbinden(=Parallelschaltung) und ein(!) Tachosignal(gelbe Leitung) weiter führen.
Bei mir hab ich die Kabel einfach direkt aneinander Gelötet so dass immer ein Radi einen Anschluss hat. Ist nur doof wenn man das ganz demontieren und für was anderes verwenden will.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2009)

??? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof mit dem Adapter


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Der gezeigte Adapter ist genau das was du brauchen könntest. ich habe halt nur 4-auf-1 gebaut.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich den Adapter verwende, werden beide Lüfter als nur einer erkannt und wenn ich dann bei dem 75% Drehzahl einstelle, laufen dann beide mit 75%, richtig so?


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Genau so ist es.


----------



## cartago2202 (15. Dezember 2009)

"thread rausgraben" hi und hallo
ich hätte da nen problem mit dem heatmaster! nach nen bluescreen wollte die software nicht mehr laufen also hab ich sie deinstaliert und auch die hardware würde deinstaliert(treiber) nach nen neustart wollte ich es wie gewohn neu instalieren aber das geht nicht! es wird noch der usb treiber instaliert aber der com treiber nicht mehr es kommt ne fehler meldung "treiber wurde gefunden aber es ist ein fehler aufgetretten" ich hab das ding jetzt schon mehr mals deinstaliert und auch alles aus der registry entfernt aber immer das gleiche problem!!! was kann ich noch machen??


----------



## huntertech (20. Dezember 2009)

Mal die Heatmaster abgekabelt, alles Deinstalliert, wieder drangekabelt und dann wieder installiert?


----------



## hydro (11. Mai 2010)

Hi, habe ein ähnliches Problem wie cartago2202, meine Heatmaster lief bis zum Bluescreen einwandfrei. Jetzt startet die Software nicht mehr, hab sie deinstalliert, installiert, abgekabelt, registry gelöscht, beim support angerufen, nix hat geholfen. Das Geät wird im Gerätemanager nichtmal erkannt.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## megabyzos (30. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Du kannst jeden Kanal mit bis zu 24 Watt belasten. Bei Nutzung der vollen Leistung aller Kanäle ist lediglich darauf zu achten, dass der Heatmaster nicht überhitzt (> 60 °C ...meine ich) - was man über die interne Temperaturdiode überwachen kann.
> 
> So einen Adapter zu bauen ist recht einfach. Man nehme einfach eines der vielen Adapterkabel, die nahezu jedem Lüfter beiliegen, verbinde jeweils die beiden Plus- bzw. Minus-Pole und achte darauf, dass nur eines der beiden Tachosignale weitergeleitet wird. Das andere muss abgekniffen werden. Kleine Lötkenntnisse sind dazu notwendig.



Hallo,

würde es auch funktionieren an den Heatmaster eine Pumpe und 9 Lüfter anzuschließen? Also 1 Kanal für die Pumpe und jeweils 3 Lüfter pro Kanal für die anderen 3 Kanäle?

Danke


----------

